# Evolution of Iwama aikido



## theletch1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Found this clip over on you tube.  It's a transitional video of Iwama aikido technique before it was actually known as Iwama.  Found it interesting to find video of technique before it was incorporated into it's modern style.  As we all generally agree, aikido is a living art and will continue to change and grow.  At what point might we see a viedo clip of some of the technique that we are doing now and have it labeled as a "transitional" technique?


----------



## Yari (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice, thanks for sharing......

/yari


----------

